# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  شماره هشتم مجله فراتر از شیرپوینت منتشر شد

## m.behravan

در این شماره می خوانید: 

معرفی بخش زیر ذره بینبررسی راهکار خبر شرکت پرنیان پردازش پارسهوش تجاری با Excel Service- قسمت سومبرنامه‌نویسی در شیرپوینت- قسمت سوم عملیات CRUD در لیست هاقالب رایگان برای شیرپوینت 2013معرفی محصول PDF Shareقابلیت جستجو در شیرپوینت 2013- قسمت اولپیاده سازی سایتها و مدیریت کاربران در Sharepoint Onlineیادآوری های سودمند برای 10 اشتباه رایج در هنگام به روز رسانی شیرپوینت

----------

